# Lost Fly Fishing Equipment - Lower Provo



## NedC (May 28, 2018)

My brother-in-law and I were floating the Lower Provo yesterday (5/27/18) from just below the dam to Vivian Park. Things got interesting and we flipped our raft, resulting in the loss of an Orvis H2 5wt rod with a Ross Animas Reel, the butt section of an Orvis Clearwater rod with a Clearwater reel, and a Fishpond Nomad net. 

If anyone finds any of these items I would love it if you could contact me. I'd be happy to offer a reward for any of the equipment.


----------

